# September Debut for New UK Audi A6 2.0 TDI in Time for New Plate Change



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

New four-cylinder A6 2.0 TDI model available to order now at £24,020 OTR for September delivery
Reduces tax burden for business users but retains impressive performance and all the equipment of 2.4 V6 model
0-62mph in 10.3 secs, 130mph, 47.0mpg (combined), CO2 169g equating to 19% tax liability
Acclaimed Audi multitronic CVT auto transmission available for A6 2.4 from September
First deliveries of spacious new five-door A3 Sportback also due in September
September 2004 will be a particularly significant month both for new car buyers and for the Audi model range, because the changeover to the new ‘54’ registration prefix coincides with the official UK release of the spacious new five-door A3 Sportback and key versions of the all new A6 saloon.
Available in Britain since June 12th, the latest A6 saloon range already features highly efficient direct injection petrol and TDI engines such as the 3.2 FSI and the 3.0 V6 TDI, but the latest Audi 2.0 TDI unit has just created the most cost effective executive car in the sector.
The new A6 2.0 TDI can be ordered now at an OTR price of £24,020 for delivery from September, and offers an exceptional combination of performance, economy and tax efficiency for business users. Fitted with standard six-speed manual transmission it is capable of accelerating from rest to 62mph in 10.3 seconds and, where permissible, can reach a maximum speed of 130mph, yet 47mpg economy is also achievable (combined cycle) and a CO2 output of 169g secures a low 19% tax liability. Compliance with forthcoming EU4 emissions regulations ensures that the 3% tax premium normally levied on diesel models isn’t applicable here.
Extensive equipment
Despite its positioning as the new entry model in the A6 range, the new 2.0 TDI benefits from all the technology and standard features found in the 2.4 V6 model. Equipment includes 16-inch 9-arm alloy wheels, a 10-speaker CD sound system, electronic climate control, cruise control and the Multi Media Interface (MMI) control system.
It will also be possible to equip the new A6 2.0 TDI to more sporting S line specification, bringing extras such as striking 18-inch 5-arm alloy wheels, exclusive S line sports suspension and front sports seats upholstered in a combination of leather and black ‘Speed’ cloth. These are complemented by special S line decorative facia inlays in brushed aluminium, a three-spoke sports steering wheel trimmed in perforated leather and perforated leather covering for the gear knob. A black cloth headlining completes the look. The Audi A6 2.0 TDI S line will cost £26,740 OTR.
Latest multitronic CVT joins A6 range
The A6 2.4 V6 will be the first model in the range to reap the benefits of step-less continuously variable transmission (CVT), bringing the convenience of an automatic without the performance, economy and emission sacrifices that must normally be made in return. The new A6 2.4 SE multitronic is available to order now at an OTR price of £25,875 for delivery from September.
Uninterrupted by conventional automatic gear changes thanks to its continuously variable gear ratio, and unhindered by a power and fuel-sapping torque converter, the A6 2.4 accelerates to 62mph in 9.2 seconds, just 0.3 seconds down on its manual counterpart, and tops out just 3mph short at 140mph. Fuel economy of 29.4mpg (combined cycle) actually shows a slight improvement over the manual model, and emissions are only just behind at 233g/km, keeping the A6 2.4 multitronic in the same 32% tax bracket.
Read more here.
*Fourtitude.com*
Audi :: Lamborghini :: SEAT :: Auto Union


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: September Debut for New UK Audi A6 2.0 TDI in Time for New Plate Change ([email protected])*

Its a pity we don't get any TDI Audis here.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: September Debut for New UK Audi A6 2.0 TDI in Time for New Plate Change (A4Jetta)*

That depends on what happens with the technology of particulate filters. US laws get very strict in 2006. VW is banking on the fact that Bosch will figure out an answer between now and then in order to keep cars like the Touareg V10 TDI on sale in this market. If that gets figured out though, I would not be surprised at all to see Audi and BMW launch diesel models stateside.


----------

